# O-27 4'x4' Yankee Table



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, it can be done.

I call it the Yankee Table as I decided to start building it with whatever I had on hand, could barter for, or get on the cheap. The green is called "Asperagus" Don't you love it? I had it on hand from another project 10 years ago. The blue is the paint from last year's bathroom project, and the train is from a Xmas gift to myself last year. I bought the power supply on ebay for $18. The layout is from Thor's site. Its a great loop but you need to keep the train short otherwise the loco can get overcome by pulling all those turns. 


The white board will be a painted sky backdrop. Something simple...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks fun ... sort of like watching a dog chase its tail!

What loco is that?

TJ


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Its a Lionel 0-6-0 from a Flyer set w/matching caboose. A guy was selling locos and cabooses from Flyer sets for $60 on ebay last Xmas and I couldnt resist. I have to say the Flyer isn't very powerful, but it is pretty bullet proof.

I like that for a name too, "Dog Tail Chasing".


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

No mater the size of the layout. Its always fun to watch them go


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The table tops color almost makes a nice Alien green. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

*Background Update 15JUL12*

Painted a back drop in keeping with the simplicity of the layout. I plan on eventually getting the full matching B&O PEEP car set from RMT to finish out the B&O F3s I have. I did some experimenting and I will definitely need the motorized B loco to pull anything more than two cars through all these curves. 

I do have to say that I really enjoy this simple 4x4 more than my 8x4 right now. Not sure why.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the skyboard, it really makes the layout look larger.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I like the skyboard, it really makes the layout look larger.


Ditto what John said.:thumbsup:

Too bad you don't have the room to make it a bit bigger.hwell:


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

This table was actually a left over from when I initially made my first table. There was a large support pole in the way so I had to make one 4x8 table and one 4x4 table in order to have what I had originally planned. I ended up just working with the 4x8 table and had this left over.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fun stuff! I like the simple look ... it has an old-school nostalgic look to it.

Nice job on having the clouds "fade" smaller into the horizon.

Enjoy!

TJ


----------

